
Ask HN: Is it OK to flag something you don't like? - burwick
I posted this.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mises.org&#x2F;library&#x2F;sweden-myth<p>It is not inappropriate, and it is on topic, judging from the front page in the past weeks, but it got flagged down. Is flagging a legitimate tool when you don&#x27;t like content? It had 8 points last time I saw:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22663131
======
dang
Flagging is for stories and comments that break the site guidelines. Obviously
there's a wide range of interpretation there. We sometimes turn flags off, but
in that case, I'm not inclined to, because from past experience it seems
likely that the thread will just turn into an ideological flamewar.

~~~
burwick
Thanks for clarifying, makes tons of sense to prevent a flame war even if the
source is legit.

